# Snoopy's Sopwith Camel



## stryker

A few years ago I found a NIB Snoopy Sopwith Camel . I loved the model as a kid but this time I want to do it right with a few upgrades this time around. So if you had a second shot to build this kit again, what upgrades would you make?

I have a few ideas rolling around but I'm interested in what the group has to say!

Thanks, Chad


----------



## djnick66

Its quite a vintage and collectible kit. It's pretty cool in itself too. I think I would build it OOTB. I had one as a kid circa 1970


----------



## Mark McGovern

I'm with dj on this, stryk'. If you put all the experience you can into an out of box build of this model, it will be completely different than the Snoopy you finished years ago. You may find another one in the future that you could customize.


----------



## Trekkriffic

I had Snoopy and the Red Baron planes as a kid. They were a lot of fun! 
I liked the way the props started by just giving them a flick with your finger.


----------



## RB

Never understood why the Snoopy kits have never been reissued, they seemed to be a big success for Monogram at the time, and probably started more than a few kids on model building. The Schultz estate certainly doesn't seem adverse to licensing for just about anything, I wouldn't think it'd be an issue. 

I still have my Snoopy/Woodstock Hockey Rink, even though it's in pieces...gotta see if I can restore it someday!


----------



## Auroranut

I'd love to see the Monogram snaptite Snoopy kits reissued!
I built the Red Baron many many moons ago and would enjoy building it and all the others.
If it were my kit I'd build it OOB but that's just me....

Chris.


----------



## SJF

I also had both of these planes when I was a kid and loved them. I'd like to see this be repopped as well. 

Sean


----------



## BatToys

1) I saw a Snoppy kit with the wings painted like real wood. It added a lot.

2) I asked my neighbor who's an exec at Revell about reissuing the Snoopy kits. They would love to but the Schultz estate no longer approves new product. I replied it's not new but a reissue. He said they would try. This conversation was at least two years ago. 

Revell is very cautious about figure kits. They said royalties are very high and have to be paid in full upfront. 

I'll ask him if i can post his email address so he can see there is a demand for Snoopy kits. Ten years ago he said no more than 200 people would buy reissues of vintage figure kits. But I think Polar Lights and Moebius shows them proof there is a following.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

I vote you build it OOB, and display it next to the box, after you've posted photos of kit, box & instructions here!


----------



## Auroranut

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> I vote you build it OOB, and display it next to the box, after you've posted photos of kit, box & instructions here!


I second that!!

Chris.


----------



## Zombie_61

stryker said:


> So if you had a second shot to build this kit again, what upgrades would you make?


This time around I'd take the time to fill the seams and paint it. :lol:

If the Snoopy and Red Baron kits ever get reissued, I'd probably try to paint the airplanes with semi-accurate WWI liveries and maybe do a little extra detailing. If I got my hands on original issues, I'd build 'em out of the box and paint 'em the colors they're supposed to be.


----------



## kenlee

A trick I found when I was a kid with this model is if the motor won't start, put the battery in backwards and spin the prop backwards a few times until it starts. Take the battery back out and place it in right and it will then start with no problem. 
I recently helped a friend restore one of these models and we could not get the motor to run, out of desperation we put a few drops of Rail Zip, a model railroad track cleaner in the motor and after sitting overnight it started and still runs just fine.


----------



## stryker

Thanks guys for the input on the model. I will post a few pictures of the kit and will update the thread when building starts. Should be alot of fun! As requested, I will scan the instruction sheet and other paper items in the box.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

I have this kit but the guns are missing.. 

MMM


----------



## SpaceCrawler

BatToys said:


> 1) I saw a Snoppy kit with the wings painted like real wood. It added a lot.
> 
> 2) I asked my neighbor who's an exec at Revell about reissuing the Snoopy kits. They would love to but the Schultz estate no longer approves new product. I replied it's not new but a reissue. He said they would try. This conversation was at least two years ago.
> 
> Revell is very cautious about figure kits. They said royalties are very high and have to be paid in full upfront.
> 
> I'll ask him if i can post his email address so he can see there is a demand for Snoopy kits. Ten years ago he said no more than 200 people would buy reissues of vintage figure kits. But I think Polar Lights and Moebius shows them proof there is a following.


I'd be interested in repro kits. I had the Snoopy and Woodstock on a motorcycle kit. Fun stuff.

Sean


----------



## Auroranut

MonsterModelMan said:


> I have this kit but the guns are missing..
> 
> MMM


Bob, if you can locate a set of guns on loan I can cast them up for you gratis. I hate seeing almost complete rare kits sitting in their boxes for the lack of a small part or 2...

Chris.


----------



## BatToys

The Snoopy Joe Cool kit is very impressive. The surfboard seesaws and a gear spins Snoopy around with his ears flapping.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Auroranut said:


> Bob, if you can locate a set of guns on loan I can cast them up for you gratis. I hate seeing almost complete rare kits sitting in their boxes for the lack of a small part or 2...
> 
> Chris.


 Chris,
I've been searching and searching for these missing guns...I thought Frank Winspur had told me he had a spare gun he was going to send me but he has been very busy manufacturing these great kits lately so no luck at all.
If anyone is willing to help and cast 2 of them for me...I'd greatly appreciate it!

MMM


----------



## stryker

Once I open the kit, I am sure we can work something out. Maybe I can send a mold of the guns???? Wonder if Snoopy could be recast... This would be a new project to try out!


----------



## Auroranut

Stryker, I know I'm in Oz, but I've cast parts guys have loaned each other and sent to me from the USA. I've never lost a part. It's also a totally free service with no catches.
The guys here can (hopefully) vouch for the quality of my parts and I'd be happy to help out if I can...you can PM me if you like...

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

I vouch for Chris 200% 
Denis


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks Denis.:wave:
Your cheque is in the mail....

Chris.


----------



## Zombie_61

stryker said:


> Wonder if Snoopy could be recast... This would be a new project to try out!


Slippery slope; let's not get carried away.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

stryker said:


> Once I open the kit, I am sure we can work something out. Maybe I can send a mold of the guns????


Chris has done this service in the past for many of us...he is a man that can be trusted 300%!
It would be great to be able to finally get the guns for this kit...I need 2 of them as they are both missing!

Thanks!
MMM


----------



## kenlee

MonsterModelMan said:


> Chris has done this service in the past for many of us...he is a man that can be trusted 300%!
> It would be great to be able to finally get the guns for this kit...I need 2 of them as they are both missing!
> 
> Thanks!
> MMM


Actually, the two guns are molded as one single piece as can be seen in the one I restored. 
The only paint that I used on this was Testor's yellow for the replaced tail skid, black for snoopy's eyes, eyebrows and mouth. I was lucky on this one, the model had just been snapped together without glue and the stickers had been applied carefully. The only thing broken was one of the two doghouse legs and the tail skid, which was broken off and missing. I replaced it with a piece of styrene. 

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1691.JPG


----------



## John P

Auroranut said:


> Stryker, I know I'm in Oz, but I've cast parts guys have loaned each other and sent to me from the USA. I've never lost a part. It's also a totally free service with no catches.
> The guys here can (hopefully) vouch for the quality of my parts and I'd be happy to help out if I can...you can PM me if you like...
> 
> Chris.


Couldn't have finished my Aurora Tarzan without ya!
One fist and one paw, carefully packed in an Aussie cigarette pack. :lol:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/tarzan-a1.html
Hey, I can't even remember WHICH fist and WHICH paw, they're so good.


----------



## Auroranut

Hey John, can you remember the brand on the ciggie packet???

Kenlee, I like the way you built and painted your model!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
It's nice to see it done as Monogram intended. It's like a blast from the past!!

Chris.


----------



## kenlee

Auroranut said:


> Hey John, can you remember the brand on the ciggie packet???
> 
> Kenlee, I like the way you built and painted your model!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> It's nice to see it done as Monogram intended. It's like a blast from the past!!
> 
> Chris.


At first I was going to paint the entire model, but since the stickers were already applied, I just cleaned it and painted the tail skid that I made. I said I painted Snoopy's mouth black, what I meant was the "grin" lines at the corners of his mouth. I also have the Red Baron I did paint the face, eyes and teeth.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1695.JPG


----------



## stryker

ok, so I have to have 5 posts before pictures...


----------



## stryker

This should do it


----------



## stryker

I cracked the seal this morning and we are ready (son and I) to start building. I will post a high res scan of the stickers in case anyone needs them. I do not plan on using the org stickers but copies for the model. Everything seems to be in great shape, I plan on starting with a good wash of all pieces to remove oils from pressing.


----------



## stryker

I have this as a stand alone file (.png) for those who need. Just PM.
- Chad


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Looking great and molded in four colours - good luck with it!


----------



## Zombie_61

stryker said:


> I cracked the seal this morning...


Ahhhh, memories. I really wish Revellogram would find a way to reissue these kits.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Stryker,

Just sent you a PM for a copy of the .png file...could use new decals for my kit!

Thanks in advance!

MMM


----------



## John P

Auroranut said:


> Hey John, can you remember the brand on the ciggie packet???


Oh, heck no.


----------



## Auroranut

Well guys,
I've just been informed there's a set of guns on their way to OZ!!
As soon as they get here they'll be going straight in to rubber.
Stryker, I've told you through PMs but it should be noted here- thank you for doing this. I know you're a new member and it's a big leap of faith to send ultra rare irreplaceable parts halfway around the world to help your fellow Hobbytalkers.
Full kudos mate....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Auroranut said:


> Well guys,
> I've just been informed there's a set of guns on their way to OZ!!
> As soon as they get here they'll be going straight in to rubber.
> Stryker, I've told you through PMs but it should be noted here- thank you for doing this. I know you're a new member and it's a big leap of faith to send ultra rare irreplaceable parts halfway around the world to help your fellow Hobbytalkers.
> Full kudos mate....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Chris.


If anyone should be thanking stryker and YOU... Chris...it is ME! Both of you have done a service that makes this board STILL a board of GREAT folks and friends that are part of my extended family...so to speak!:thumbsup:
Looking forward to getting this kit together with ALL the parts!

MMM


----------



## Auroranut

I'm looking forward to your kit being complete and buildable too Bob.
It's the name of the game my friend- completing classic kits.:thumbsup:
I'm only copying parts. There's guys like Denis who are actually breaking up kits to supply guys with ORIGINAL parts to complete their kits!! Difference is he does it behind the scenes and not many people realise it. He's done it many times.
It goes to show how right you are Bob- Hobbytalk's still a great place to be and regardless of petty squabbles here and there (as in all families) we are a lot like family and we watch out for each other.

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

I forgot to ask- does anyone else NEED the guns??
Totally free- even the shipping....

Chris.


----------



## stryker

*Guns*

To bump the request Chris made - anyone need guns?


----------



## kenlee

stryker said:


> I cracked the seal this morning and we are ready (son and I) to start building. I will post a high res scan of the stickers in case anyone needs them. I do not plan on using the org stickers but copies for the model. Everything seems to be in great shape, I plan on starting with a good wash of all pieces to remove oils from pressing.


I have a tip on the motor that comes with the kit, if it doesn't run (fairly common) make sure that the metal strip where it contacts the motor and battery is free of any tarnish. Then put the battery in backwards and spin the propeller backwards a few times. Usually this will break up any tarnish or corrosion on the contacts in the motor and it will start. then you can put the battery in correctly and it should work. In one case I had to put a few drops pf Rail Zip rail cleaner in the motor and spin it a few times to restore proper operation.


----------



## Auroranut

Well, the mold's all made and I tried it out last night. It's a bitch to pull bubble free parts from but I'm working on it. It's a 2 piece mold and I'm having to drill small air holes in the top half (I forgot to allow for trapped air - a small but stupid mistake). I think I'll have it working OK in a few hours....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

The mold's working OK now.
I'm not gonna be able to get many castings out of it but it should be good for about 10.
Does anyone else need the guns??

Chris.


----------



## geoffdude

Auroranut said:


> I forgot to ask- does anyone else NEED the guns??
> Totally free- even the shipping....
> 
> Chris.


Hey Chris, long time no talk.

Hope all is well.

Been busy lately, Father passed, house and estate to care for, my youngest in to College, just a crazy year.

Anyhooo, I'm restoring both Snoopy and Red Baron kits and could use a set of guns if you're still able to help.

LMK and we can sort details.

Regards

geoffdude


----------



## stryker

Well, after two years can we bring this thread back from the dead?
I am almost complete on my 1:350 TOS Enterprise http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=408411 so Snoopy is next on the bench. Have been giving some thought to placing LEDs in the guns so they will light up! Stand by, more to follow...
geoffdude, please post some pictures!


----------



## geoffdude

stryker said:


> Well, after two years can we bring this thread back from the dead?
> I am almost complete on my 1:350 TOS Enterprise http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=408411 so Snoopy is next on the bench. Have been giving some thought to placing LEDs in the guns so they will light up! Stand by, more to follow...
> geoffdude, please post some pictures!


Turns out the guns I thought were missing were not, which is cool. The planes were missing some decals (which I recreated), the snoopy model was missing his nose (which I had a spare of) and was missing his tires (which I had a spare of too). The Red Baron's motor was not working very well, so I soaked it in electrical lube (like WD-40) but for electrical parts, then I flipped/reversed the battery, and got it running backwards to free up the motor workings. Works great now. He was missing his propeller prop (I has a spare of that too).

Last thing I need to do is create the word balloons (see the pics below) then I'll show the final pics, and maybe a vid of them both working. 

BTW - got the pair for around $51 each.. not too bad. :thumbsup:






























USING PLASTIC PLATE TO CREATE WORD BALLOONS:



















More to come...


----------



## stryker

These are great pictures! Brings back a lot of memories with the two kits side by side. I have considered building OOTB but when I was a kid I wanted Snoopy to be a little more realistic, so I think that is the route I am going to take. A true WWI Ace!


----------



## noman

*reply*

So Snoopy & Sopwith Camel were a model?/??:hat:


----------



## geoffdude

noman said:


> So Snoopy & Sopwith Camel were a model?/??:hat:


Yep


----------



## stryker

I did view on eBay today, two Snoopy kits for sale. I am sure they will bring top dollar NIB. 

Well, construction has started! I soaked all plastic for about 45 mins in Dawn. I took a tooth brush and hit all the parts. Removed a lot of oil / mold release. I cleaned up all the points of contact for the motor and its running like a champ. I am going to start with Snoopy then his doghouse over the next weeks.


----------



## stryker

Back at it with a quick update. Built Snoopy this weekend while waiting for weathering layers on my PL TOS Enterprise to dry. Still have some clean up do on him but have all the basic colors down. Need to figure out a wash for his teeth so they look a little more in scale plus I am not happy with the color. Once I figure that problem out, apply weathering and spray on dullcote, snoopy will be complete.


----------



## geoffdude

Looking great!

Can't wait to see it all completed.

I got my word balloons all done, and in place. Both models are finished on the parts restore... when time permits I may revisit them and paint them up as you are. In fact, I'll probably grab whatever you do and follow your lead. :thumbsup:

I'll post pics of the kits with the balloons in a bit, and shoot a video of them flying/working.

*Too bad they never re-released these models... so many people, new generations, would have loved to build these great Snoopy kits.

Regards,

geoffdude


----------



## stryker

It will be fun to compare the two builds since I am taking the "artist freedom" route!


----------



## aurora fan

Thank you for sharing! I had these kits as a youth and another, I believe it was called Flap Jack where the wings flapped up and down as the propeller spun. I loved these as a kid and they would make a stunning display nowa days as well!


----------



## stryker

Yes! Loved that kit as a kid, it was the Monogram Flap Jack Model Kit. I have seen them from time to time on eBay but Snoopy's Sopwith was my priority.


----------



## stryker

So I went ahead and knocked out Snoopy's dog house. I didn't want it make it cartoon red but red enough so it looked like it was from the French country side.

Anyone have an idea for the roof? Its just a black straight piece that goes on top from the kit. I also have to figure out the bullet holes and Snoopy's letters. All ideas welcome!


----------



## geoffdude

aurora fan said:


> Thank you for sharing! I had these kits as a youth and another, I believe it was called Flap Jack where the wings flapped up and down as the propeller spun. I loved these as a kid and they would make a stunning display nowa days as well!












I loved the Flap Jack too.. in fact, I still have a sealed one sitting in my garage.

I also have most of the Snoopy Kits unbuilt/boxed too.
The ones I posted pictures of above I recently got off the 'Bay already built.

I love having boxed and loose versions of kits, but very rarely ever open a sealed kit... that I can't do.
I hunt for the beat-up, but easy to restore kits... and give them a new lease on life. :thumbsup:


----------



## geoffdude

stryker said:


> So I went ahead and knocked out Snoopy's dog house. I didn't want it make it cartoon red but red enough so it looked like it was from the French country side.
> 
> Anyone have an idea for the roof? Its just a black straight piece that goes on top from the kit. I also have to figure out the bullet holes and Snoopy's letters. All ideas welcome!


I would leave the roof black, maybe a flat black though to match your dog house wood (flat) style. The black color (of roof) would tie into the black lines of comic drawings, and also accent it quite nicely.

I would leave the bullet holes as is, maybe ad some custom styrene wood fragments around the holes... like giant wood splinters.

The letters could be a different shade/type of wood (lighter tone), or painted the same flat black as roof, to pick up on that color (if you go black there) and connect to the comic lines too.

Keep posting updates, it's really looking good so far!

Geoff


----------



## BatToys

I loved building the Snoopy battery operated kits when I was 11. I asked the late Bill Lastovich who was Revell Product Manager and he said they want to reissue it but the Schultz estate doesn't approve new product. But I said they approved this before. I got the impression Revell is too too cautious. They have the Beatles and the Batmobile but were not aggressive about them. Bill said they worried about reissuing old box art because of the artist. Anyway I wish they would try to reissue the Snoopy kits. The Joe Cool kit was fun.


----------



## stryker

Finished off Snoopy's dog house tonight with a few last touches. Wanted to stay within the WWI Flying Ace theme - like he needed temporary shelter built fast but now that he has been at war for a year or so, his house is showing some distress. Still working the Snoopy figure and will start his plane this weekend with a few mods. Enjoy!


----------



## Molemento Pete

That looks fantastic!!


----------



## stryker

Thanks Pete, have really enjoyed building this kit. 

Quick weekend update:
Snoopy is weathered and complete. Hardest part? His mouth and teeth. Matching the right color so they look somewhat real - I am not a doggie dentist. Now that he is in the light, I see I have a few minor paint spots to go over 



I also snapped a pic of the completed dog house in natural light so you can see the colors of the wood. I like the way it turned out. Thanks geoffdude for the ideas.



Last, I have started the revamp of the Sopwith. This might be distressing to some but I have always wanted to correct the position of the guns in this kit. Plan to take my time and do it right. A few scratch-built brass parts should make the guns jump. So far so good.


----------



## Whiteraven_2001

This is why I love the Internet: you get to see things you didn't know existed. I don't recall EVER seeing either kit on the shelf, and I'm old enough I was probably around when they were. I suppose it'd nigh impossible to get the Schulz estate to authorize their reissue.


----------



## Zombie_61

stryker said:


> ...This might be distressing to some but I have always wanted to correct the position of the guns in this kit...


Sounds good to me--it's your kit, do what you want with it! If I were ever able to obtain one I'm not sure I'd relocate the guns, but I think I'd probably paint the Sopwith with a more realistic WWI paint scheme.


----------



## geoffdude

Stryker - we need to see how your kit came out!

BTW - if there was ever a time to release these kits again... now is the time.

*New PEANUTS movie in 2015.*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1FNL_iIp5c

Regards,

geoffdude


----------



## BatToys

Revell should reissue the Snoopy kits. Bill Lastovich said they want to. Revell needs to be more aggressive.


----------



## stryker

Sorry for the delay guys but life have gotten in the way of my model building!
Should have an update today. Haven't moved forward much since my last update but will show what is up.


----------



## stryker

Had an hour on Sunday to work on Snoopy. Starting the kit bashing on the Camel for more detail. Also worked on the engine and prop.


----------



## Scott J

I know this is an old thread but I want to add that the tip about "Rail Zip" and the motor worked great. I had to soak the motor with it and spin it for about about 10 minutes and all of a sudden I put it all together, snapped the battery in, and started it up. Spun like it was brand new!!


----------



## stryker

The thread is not dead yet, just working - a lot. Thanks for the tip. I cleaned my motor with a super small amount of contact cleaner and Mother's polish on the copper battery holder. Did complete motor assembly (paint & weather) this weekend. Moving on to the tail section for clean up and paint. I will not be using the decals that came with the kit... trying my hand at masking.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

This is a great build!!! I had no idea this kit was out there & it's a perfect build to give my dad for a present. Over the past few years I've been slowly adding to a Sanford & Son dio for him. That one's about done & this would be a fun one to do for him. Great job on the build so far! I love your wood grain paint job!


----------



## stryker

*Yup, Snoopy is back*









Engine is complete and running.










So i reconsidered the kit bash and went old school. I made a few of my own parts. Engine is done. I am in the processes of fitting the bottom half and top together. Getting closer! :thumbsup:
I fit everything first with Canopy Glue to see how it would work / look. Going back today and cleaning up.


----------



## Zombie_61

Used, but not completely filthy--I like it! And the wood grain effect on the prop is just beautiful! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## stryker

*Now the fun begins...*

Positioned the access panels on both sides and glue down the bolt heads. I airbrushed the inside of the model wood color and removed the landing gear struts plus started to fit both hull parts together. One thing to keep in mind with this model is the amount of surface defects out of the box. Even without the kit bashing performed, the molding process with this kit is less than perfect. Mr. Surfacer and Squadron putty have been my best friends through the process.

Replaced the barrels of the machine guns with brass tubing - I still have flashing to clean up but like the direction they are headed. Keeping the original guns was important and I will continue to improve the the details. It has been a fun challenge.

Over the next week or so my plan is to close up the upper and lower hulls, add the exhaust ports and prime for painting. Once the fuselage is complete, I will move on to the wings. All for now!


----------



## stryker

*Filling the gaps*

So back at it this weekend - cleaned up most of my gaps in the body. Sill have some work to do around the edges but I like how the model is progressing. Next I will attach the landing gear and get ready for the struts and final body paint. Then back to the guns.


----------



## btbrush

Maybe with the new 3D Charlie Brown movie we'll see some reissues.


----------



## Zombie_61

btbrush said:


> Maybe with the new 3D Charlie Brown movie we'll see some reissues.


This has been discussed in another thread, but the short version is that Revell wants to reissue this kit but the Charles Schulz' estate doesn't want to issue any new merchandise licenses. If the upcoming movie is a big success they might change their minds, but I doubt it. I'd love to be able to build this kit again too, but it doesn't seem like that will happen any time soon.


----------



## stryker

I was following a kit on ebay but I think it went over the $200 mark. I bought this kit several years ago for around $70. I would really like to see a reissue of this fun little kit.


----------



## BatToys

No one at Wonderfest asked Revell about reissuing Snoopy kits?


----------



## mcdougall

I dragged (Drugged? Drooged? Drug? Durg? :freak the other thread up about the possibility of a re-issue.....
sorry about the Hijack Stryker 


Denis


----------



## stryker

I am glad you did Denis. My thread is more about my 3 year battle to finish the Snoopy kit  Seems life gets in the way...


----------



## stryker

*Labor Day Update*

Yesterday I saw a few places were I need to sand once I moved to brighter light (need to work on my shop lights). Also added a reinforcement plate to build up where landing struts will be attached. Started to attach wing struts from Academy Sopwith kit.


----------



## geoffdude

Looking spectacular! -- Keep on it, get'r done. You're so close, you can have this wrapped up by years end. Make sure you keep us updated.


----------



## Zombie_61

I love that dog house base! It looks like an old, weather-beaten, disused barn. And I know I've mentioned this before, but that propeller is beautiful!


----------



## stryker

The Sopwith is back on the bench with a painting update. I did have a hard time scaling the wood to the aircraft (covered by tape - pictures in next update) but I think it turned out okay. Still finding pesky flaws in the plastic and filling those with Mr. Surface 500 and lightly sanding with 600 & 1000.


----------



## Warspite

Stryker, you are giving Snoopy a whole new look. I can almost hear The Royal Guardsmen singing his song. Well done sir, well done indeed.

Don


----------



## stryker

Thanks Don, should have a few more pictures posted tonight.


----------



## stryker

*And more painting...*

As promised, more pictures after today's masking and painting. My cowl colors don't match but I think after I tame the main down with dull, it will be very close. Plus I am sure during WWI paint seldom matched. Spot painting tomorrow then let it dry for a few days.


----------



## Molemento Pete

That wood texture is amazing! This is looking great!


----------



## stryker

*Few mid-week pictures*

Not sure if I will have time this weekend for building so I took some time tonight to finish off my spot painting around the fuselage (lack of better term) and wing struts. I also finished up the oil wash on the plywood where the landing struts will attach, not quite where I want it but getting close. I have started the decal process - so far so good. I do have a "chip" in one of the decals applied but a little paint will fix. Few water spots to clean up I see from the pictures!

Next I will focus on the cockpit then the landing gear and struts. I need to smooth out and age the leather around the rim of the cockpit. Pressing on!


----------



## Zombie_61

Aww, nuts. Now I want one of these kits more than ever.


----------



## stryker

Here is your quick Snoopy update for 4 Oct 15:

- Finished off the landing gear (STILL messing with tires )
- Repainted cowl to match red paint
- Finished plywood bottom above landing gear
- Starting to weather & chip plus clean up putty areas, with of course, more putty
- finished cockpit and leather around opening









Need to finish weathering, guns, gas cap and top wing
Enjoy!


----------



## stryker

*Weathering a beagle...*

So at this point weathering is done on the main body of the model. I need to touch up my paint near the tail but can use a dry brush to fix my error. Also my transition from plywood to main body, well, sucks. Not happy with my putty job but it will have to stand. Coulda, woulda, shoulda...

Basically I used a mix of burnt umber & spirits as a wash to highlight lines on the top of the wing and tail. Dark earth wash on the bottom of the wing. I cleaned up with a Q-tip & thinner after the final wash - finishing off with a few dry pastels.

I do like the wheels better but my work horse Paasche VL just can't get down to the fine mist I needed. The VL has never failed me with my larger models but as I start to do more figures and 1/35 scale tanks, I will need a finer tipped airbrush. 

Snoopy is now flying this bird - better get the cowl, guns & top wing done!

*First wash:*





*Done. Second wash and pastels:*


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

For all the nitpiks you pointed out, it still looks marvelous!


----------



## geoffdude

:thumbsup: - Almost there  Finish line is just ahead :woohoo:

We'll be waiting.. :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## stryker

*Guns up!*

:freak: After much mashing of teeth and waving of arms, I finally have a version of Vickers I like. Now the Sopwith is dangerous. 

Tamiya Matt Black with Lucky Line graphite powder as a top coat.


----------



## scooke123

Really looking good. Are you planning on rigging it when your done?


----------



## stryker

Yes, have a few ideas for rigging... something simple but will get the point across.
I do have .030 styrene but not sure how easy it would be to glue at each point. 
I am leaning toward using the rigging from the Academy bash kit.


----------



## stryker

*Sunday is wing day*

Guns are mounted and ready to go!



Painted the top and bottom of the bi-wing. Added weathering to bottom side of wing. 







Once the top wing is glued and decals attached, I will finish out the weathering. I am repainting the tail and adding rigging. All for now.


----------



## stryker

*It happened*

Well, tonight I was finishing up the decals... it was just not going right. No matter what I did, I could not get the decals to lay down and I ended up with a torn up, large mess. Fixed them the best I could, chalked it up to lessons learned, sprayed 1/2 can of gloss on the mess and moved out smartly. :drunk:


----------



## Trek Ace

MicroSol or Solvaset can be your best friend in cases like this.


----------



## stryker

Thanks Ace, agree Micro Scale is the way to go. Used the product for a number of years. Just one of those rare times the decals would not cooperate no matter what trick used. They look better after drying for 12 hrs.


----------



## stryker

*Decals part deux*

DecalFix was the answer! Now I just need to fix the red center...

I scored a set of WWII decals that was close, just need paint the centers. 
And we are off!


----------



## GEH737

What decals did you do on this. I've got one of these to restore - and after seeing what you did - I might follow your lead. Really well done


----------



## stryker

Early in this thread I posted a high res pic of the original snoopy decals if you want to print a copy of those on decal film. I found another Academy Sopwith for $5 at a show that still had the decals, which I will use to fix my error. The decals that I was going to use were just general WWII Brit I thought could pass for WWI with a little painting. My local hobby shop also has dry transfers for RC planes that might work. Few ideas to think about.


----------



## GEH737

I was referring to the aircraft decals - not the original Snoopy decals. Got it that you used an Academy Sopwith decals. I'm assuming 1/32?


----------



## BOXIE

awesome build.


----------



## stryker

Thanks Boxie, almost done. Snoopy is back on the bench this weekend.

Geh737, yes Sir, I did use the 1/32 Academy Sopwith decals. After my decal mishap I lucked out finding replacement decals at Nordicon, MRC customer service was zero help.


----------



## stryker

*Watch out Red Baron!*

After three years of this thread I am nearly complete on Snoopy's Sopwith Camel.

Added the final touches tonight. New decals are in place, weathering added and cables glued down. Few touch-ups here and there and the Sopwith will be ready for inspection. I will post my final pictures and thoughts on the build next week so stand by! :wave:


----------



## GEH737

Really nice re-work of this kit. Like many, I had one as a kid, and I've got one in the "re-build" pile. What you did was an interesting inspiration 

George


----------



## stryker

Thanks George, it has been a fun build. Maddening at times but still enjoyable.


----------



## Warspite

Stryker,

Great work on the Camel, gives it a whole new dimension for Snoopy's ride.


----------



## stryker

*Few last words & picture heavy...*


----------



## stryker




----------



## stryker

*Few last words & picture heavy...*

Say it isn’t so. Snoopy is complete.

Three years and five months ago when I started this thread, I intended for this build to go quick but life often gets in the way of my model building. So as a close out, I thought I would produce a quick After Action Review (AAR) for those who are considering a Snoopy Sopwith Camel build or in my case, bash.

*The plan:* I started with a new Snoopy kit I bought off of eBay years ago with the idea of building it bone stock. After reading some of the ideas of other builders, I decided to bash Snoopy with an Academy Sopwith Camel F1 1/32. I wanted more detail the Monogram kit just did not provide. 

*What was supposed to happen:* All the parts and paint would flow flawlessly together into an IPMS award winning model.

*What actually happened:* The first problem I ran into with the Monogram kit was age. The plastic of the Snoopy kit requires a lot of work. As a general rule, the kit needs to be scrubbed with Dawn and hit with 600 wet sand. Also using a promoter on the kit is mandatory or your paint will chip off. Plan at this point going over the kit filling in all the errors from poor molds. Bashing the machine gun pits from the Academy kit to the Monogram kit did require some work (see pictures at the beginning of the thread) to get the cowl to line up. If you want more details from the Vickers, consider using the Gas Patch 1/32 machine guns. 

Along the way I did end up making changes like using and fixing the tail from the Snoopy kit instead of the Academy kit (made the tail longer by adding filler and rounded the bottom out), using the Monogram guns, etc. I did some scratch building but nothing unusual. Mostly reinforcement of the landing gear and the access panels on the side of the cowl. 

*How I would have changed my plan: *
1) I would have planned my rigging better. 
2) The Academy decals on the top wing ended up a mess and I had to start over. I used Micro Set on the first decals applied but they just would not stretch and bubbled up. I found new decals and applied Humbrol Decalfix on the second run. It is a much better product and will use from now on my models. (A word of caution: if you are using decals printed via Testors decal paper, do not use Humbrol Decalfix. Use the Micro Set products which are not as strong.) I did turn to MRC to try to buy another set of decals for the Academy Sopwith and quickly became discouraged with the customer service. I did end up finding at set at a local show otherwise I would have turned to eBay for decals. Makes me appreciate Polar Lights Customer Care even more. 
3) I would have cut out the flaps on the tail and wings and given more details to flight controls.

*One note about the weathering on the Sopwith:* I did a fair amount of research on the Sopwith before I started and while building. I had the opportunity to speak with the great people at the Boeing Museum about construction methods prior and during WWI plus care of aircraft in the field. Basically aircraft in WWI were used to the limit, flown until they burned or crashed; repaired with cloth, thread, glue and nails then sent back up. Unlike aircraft today that are washed and cared for on a regular basis in a clean hanger, these planes were outside in all kinds of weather. I wanted to capture a Sopwith (ok, yes, in this case a cartoon plane) in late 1917 with a pilot (a dog) returning after the dog fight (no pun intended) of his life. It might look heavy handed on the dirt side but anyone who has served with a ground force knows the minute you leave garrison for the field equipment doesn’t stay clean long.

Hope you have enjoyed this thread as much as I have building Snoopy’s Sopwith Camel.

- Chad


----------



## stryker

*P.s.*

Reminder: If anyone is missing the machine guns for the original Monogram model, I still have 3 sets that Auroranut made. These are free, they need some cleaning up but will do the trick. PM me if you need a set.

Thanks, Chad


----------



## scooke123

Well done and congrats on finishing it. I enjoyed the journey with you. Thanks!!!


----------



## stryker




----------



## stryker




----------



## stryker




----------



## stryker




----------



## stryker




----------



## stryker




----------



## stryker

Went back and added a few pictures of the final model. If you read through the tread, it was an original Snoopy kit from the 60s - 70s.
It was always the kit I wanted to build. Enjoy!


----------



## John P

I love it! Especially the castor oils stains on Snoopy's face.


----------



## RollinOlds442

Awesome build! Thanks for reminding me of the Red Baron model I got for Christmas when I was 6, lol. Every Christmas we left the house (early) after opening presents to spend the day with my aunt's, uncles, cousins, etc. and was allowed to choose 1 present to take for the day (my Golden Gate Raceway excluded, unfortunately), and I brought along the Red Baron. It was a snap-fit one (my 1st) so no issues about glue mishaps, and my wish was granted. I didn't mingle much that year and it was complete (minus the battery) by the time we headed home. I loved that model for what it was, AND for helping qualm my desperate desire to set up the awesome track waiting at home that very, very long blessed day. Curse you (not), Red Baron!!! Set me up with a root beer.


----------



## shoryu

stryker said:


> Went back and added a few pictures of the final model. If you read through the tread, it was an original Snoopy kit from the 60s - 70s.
> It was always the kit I wanted to build. Enjoy!


stryker I saw pictures of your aged Snoopy Sopwith Camel on a google image search years ago and found Very inspiring
Only recently did I attempt to find where those pictures came from....and here I am
You did Such a Beautiful job on this, the aging Really tells a story here.
Just stunning
I had this model, in it's naked yellow, as a kid in the very early 70s....it thrilled me, the motorized propeller and all.
and your take on this kit has brought me an all new level of excitement.
(I wonder if you'd make one for....somebody....me lol)


----------

